
Ask HN: How do you broach your disability when talking to employers? - lwh
If you can only work remote or need considerable accommodations, when do you tell them? Many suggest hiding until you have an offer if you can, but I could see that backfiring quickly.
======
ThrowawayP
> _Many suggest hiding until you have an offer if you can, but I could see
> that backfiring quickly._

I've never had it backfire over the course of a 20 year career, though the
accommodations I need are rather limited (sub-$5000 worth of additional
equipment) and I've aimed to be hired at larger corporations that are big
enough to afford such accommodations and have a policy for providing them. I
simply mention when I receive the offer that I have a disability and its
nature and offer them a chance to renegotiate or withdraw the offer if they
have any concerns about it affecting my ability to do any aspect of the job.
So far, I've never had anyone take me up on it.

Really, there's nothing wrong with not mentioning a disability during the
interview process if you choose not to. Your disability has (or should have)
no bearing on your ability to do the job.

